# Visiting Dumfries area of Scotland



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I am due to visit my Sister in Dumfries in August and looking at the Camping and Caravanning Club Out and About book have identified the following possible holiday sites to stay on during my visit. "Maybole in Ayrshire" "Logierait in Perth and Kinross" "Bridge of Allan" and "Carluke". These are all holiday sites that you do not need to book. Anyone with any knowledge of area and the sites mentioned your comments would be very welcome. 
Thanks in anticipation.
Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at Kippford 3 years ago, lovely village by the sea and the sites are well kept too, very peaceful, with stunning views over the Solway.

Dave 
p.s google Kippford campsite for a list


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We stayed at a cottage in Newton Stewart for many years pre m/home. There is a good campsite at Brighouse bay. It's a wonderful area completely unspoiled and the natives are very friendly. For a good day out try Culzean Castle (pronounced Culane) A tour South down the coast from Ayr is a good bet, some cracking places including Ballantrae. If you like walking there is a great 8 miler round Loch Trool and the Galloway is full of great walks small and phew!. Try a run along the Drovers road in the forest.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Culzean Castle Camping and Caravan Club Site Maybole, Strathclyde, KA19 8JX

We checked out this site last August and the site is in the grounds of Culzean Castle with good views across the sea to the mountains of the Isle of Arran. The facilites were very good.

I've got the GPS co-ords for the site if you are interested.

Don


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Brighouse bay is very good. Dumfries & Galloway council have a site almost in the middle of Kirkcudbright, which is also good, and the town is well worth a visit. Also you could consider the site at Loch Ken - nice area too

Rick


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You could consider New England Bay caravan club site at Port Logan, nice gardens and teashoppe plus the Fishpool, well worth a look. Think there is als a CL there as well. Port Logan was he setting for the BBc series Two Thousand Acres of Sky. Also there is Kings Green caravan site in the wee village of Port William KINGS GREEN There is also Garliston another CC site but that one you would probably need to book.

The others you mention are a good hour and a half to two hours from Dumfries. One is in Perth, one just outside Ayr and the other in Lanarkshire. If it is Dumfries only you want to stay let me know as we use this area all the time and there are loads of good sites!!


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> You could consider New England Bay caravan club site at Port Logan, nice gardens and teashoppe plus the Fishpool, well worth a look. Think there is als a CL there as well. Port Logan was he setting for the BBc series Two Thousand Acres of Sky. Also there is Kings Green caravan site in the wee village of Port William KINGS GREEN There is also Garliston another CC site but that one you would probably need to book.
> 
> The others you mention are a good hour and a half to two hours from Dumfries. One is in Perth, one just outside Ayr and the other in Lanarkshire. If it is Dumfries only you want to stay let me know as we use this area all the time and there are loads of good sites!!


Now that brings back memories. Our Rottie "Bruce" was out for a walk with us, after a bit we noticed he was missing, on turning round he was sat in front of that wooden fisherman licking and pawing him to be petted!!! Stupid mutt 8O bless him he's no longer with us.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We stayed at the Maybole site last year and I wouldn't go back. 

The one at Culzean Castle (interesting place - castle and gardens) looked fine, though, and we're going to use it this year.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I put 2 sites in the campsite index last week. Mossyard, Gate House of Fleet and Castle Bay, Portpatrick.
look here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3495
and here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3502

Brian


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.dumfries-and-galloway.co.uk/accommodation/caravan.htm

This site has a lot of parks in Dumfries and Galloway,
I like the New galloway region we go up there a lot weekends been to 
Auchenlarie today 40 mins from Dumfries visiting friends who have a chalet there it was lovely.

Also nr Annan is Hoddam castle on the Annan to Lockerbie rd about 3-4 mls from Annan.

Castle Douglas is beautiful the park is beside the loch, boating and sited in the town some lovely little shops. 20 mins from Dumfries.

Also
Braids at Gretna nice site handy for the outlet shopping centre,and Gretna Green .

val


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

There's a lovely CL at Newton Farm near Gatehouse of Fleet if you are a member of the caravan club. It's right on a secluded bay. Minimal facilities but great location. hth, Ruth


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The words Newton Stewart and forest put together = midges.

Sorry that should be MIDGES

Do check that your seemingly idyllic location and choice of season are not a lethal combination.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou folks. It looks as though I will have to plan more visits to the area. Have currently booked a few days at "Culzean Castle" and "Castle Douglas" may be the other. Am already in the process of stocking up with mossie repellant and the antidotes when they do not work.
Thankyou once again and safe travelling.
Ian


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Ruth about the site at Newton Farm. Super location.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, My sister has expressed a desire to visit the Isle of Arran for the day by cycle. As I understand it you have to get the ferry from Ardrossan. Can any of you kind folks point me in the direction of a camp site within easy cycling distance of Ardrossan ferry which would be worth staying at for a few days?
Thanks
Ian


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I was brought up in this area. I went to Lochmaben School then Lockerbie Academy. I lived at Lochmaben and used to cycle every day to work in Dumfries. Eight miles. I went there two years ago to visit my cousin and parked at a CL called Highfield which is on the Dumfries side of Lochmaben. It has elec hookup and is nicely placed for what you want. Lochmaben has 5 lochs around it with the site of Bruce,s castle next to the castle loch and his former castle on the golf course. When I was young and a little crazy I drove a car across the frozen Kirk loch in view of many hundreds of people. Near to Highfield is Lochmaben Hospital formerly a sanatorium to treat people with chest diseases like tuberculoses and always considered to be in a clean air position as it overlooks the Kirk loch and the golf course. Lochmaben is a lovely little Scottish village and the CL will be very convenient


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi C7KEN, Thankyou, I am now all sorted for around Dumfries. Am seeking a site near to Ardrossan for a few days so that my sister might visit the Isle of Arran by bicycle, her request not mine as I spent quite some time anchored off Brodick boating in for mail, papers etc. (part of my distant past)
Regards
Ian


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

solentviews said:


> Hi C7KEN, Thankyou, I am now all sorted for around Dumfries. Am seeking a site near to Ardrossan for a few days so that my sister might visit the Isle of Arran by bicycle, her request not mine as I spent quite some time anchored off Brodick boating in for mail, papers etc. (part of my distant past)
> Regards
> Ian


Hi Ian where exactly are you staying and when hon cos Culzean Castle only a hop skip and a jump from Ardrossan. Ok have looked at map and it slightly further than I thought. Neighbouring areas are Saltcoats, Kilwinning, Irvine, Troon. No idea whether they are within cycling distance though. At the moment cannot find campsite in Ardrossan but will keep looking!!


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Carol not Gavin!  I am staying at Culzean Castle C & CC site on the 8th 9th and 10th of August. I then thought if I nudged nearer to Ardrossan it would be easier for Sis. She is far from fit at present but has this desire to take the bikes to Arran. I could find nothing really close although my next thought is whether there is motorhome parking at Ardrossan.
Ian


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I had you down as guest of honour at Dumfries Castle (see HRH's movements today)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> Neighbouring areas are Saltcoats, Kilwinning, Irvine, Troon. No idea whether they are within cycling distance though.


It's not a journey I'd like to do on a bike Carol. Culzean is quite a way from Ardrossan too, ( says the boy from Ayr). :wink:

Ian, I don't think that you will have much problem parking the MH at Ardrossan.
Whilst at Culzean, have you thought about going to Belfast for the day, as foot passengers on the HSS from Stranraer. We did it a couple of years ago, but from Troon (no longer running), and it was a good day out. Belfast is a lovely city, and folks are really friendly. There's a bus from the ferry terminal right into the heart of the city.

Jock.
(Edited, to add to).

Ardrossan Ferry Terminal

Stranraer Ferry Terminal


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jock, No I had not considered Belfast will plug it in to Sis and see what she thinks.
Ian


----------

